# Heavy 10 Not Enough Power To Make Cuts



## Machinehead (Jul 21, 2016)

I've recently refurbished a SB Heavy 10 and after getting everything back together, it seems there isn't enough power and its bogging down when making even light cuts. The belt is new, and it seems to power up to speed just fine with my VFD. Can someone please confirm that the top cone pulleys that the belt wraps around at the head stock is free spinning and can rotate without rotating the spindle? It's doing just that, but the spindle will turn once I give it a push and then will rotate with the cone pulley. Wondering if this would be part of the problem, or should I start looking at something else.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2016)

It should only turn freely if the engagement pin for back gear use is disenged. If it is engaged for normal turning without back gear the cone pulls should be locked to the spindle. If you have to push on it something is wrong, probably with the engagement pin. The spindle and cone assy will need to come out for inspection.


----------



## Machinehead (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks, turns out it was the pin for the back gear. Lathe runs great now!


----------

